# Paslode expired fuel cells



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Fellow Paslode Impulse owners

Did you know that there is an expiration date on the bottom of the fuel cylinders?

My repair tech told me a lot of the problems people have is the cartridges are out of date and they lose their pressure. So even if you put in a "new" cartridge, it may not be any good.

Especially the small ones from the brad & finish gun.

He said if you buy at Homeboy Depot, definitely check the dates. They are notorious for having old cells.

But you probably knew this.............


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> Fellow Paslode Impulse owners
> 
> Did you know that there is an expiration date on the bottom of the fuel cylinders?
> 
> ...


That is usually what the issue is when people have problems with those guns.

Fresh gas is a must.

The should sell them individually, I usually waste at least one for my framing gun.


----------



## FrehouseRemdlin (Dec 23, 2008)

I too have ran into that problem, the cells just last so long and i use it kinda infrequently, so i end up wasting 1 from each pack.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

So do you guys open up the pack and look at the date or just grab 'em and go?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> So do you guys open up the pack and look at the date or just grab 'em and go?


There is a cut out on the packages that lets you see the expiration date.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I also take mine in from the truck and store them in the garage through the winter!! leaving them in the cold also decreases the life of the canister!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

You mean I may have smashed my gun on the sidewalk for nuthin'?? :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The should sell them individually, I usually waste at least one for my framing gun.


You just need to lighten up on the Kool-Aide and do more framing. :laughing:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I threw a fit or two with the gun only to trace the problem to an expired fuel cell.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> You just need to lighten up on the Kool-Aide and do more framing. :laughing:


I working on spending more time with Green and less time doing physical labor.:laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Five Star said:


> I also take mine in from the truck and store them in the garage through the winter!! leaving them in the cold also decreases the life of the canister!


That makes sense! I have been using my air guns a lot lately, because the jobs were big enough. I pulled out my paslode trim guns from the truck after sitting a lot of the winter and the gas can I had in the guns and the extras seemed not to last long at all. That solves that:laughing:



Dave


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Five Star said:


> I also take mine in from the truck and store them in the garage through the winter!! leaving them in the cold also decreases the life of the canister!


That hasn't been my experience at all. Any of them will slowly leak over time, but logic says that when stored in the cold, the internal pressure would be less--meaning less leakage.

I've left them in the van for 3-4 months over the winter and still had plenty of gas when I went to use them. Can't really compare that to summer, because that's when they don't get a chance to sit. :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought 21 boxes of expired cells for my trim guns for $1 a box. That was 3+ years ago and I still have half of them. I've been getting several day's out of each cell while doing Azek trim. Even if the rest of them are useless, I still got 5 times my moneys worth out of them.:clap:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> That hasn't been my experience at all. Any of them will slowly leak over time, but logic says that when stored in the cold, the internal pressure would be less--meaning less leakage.
> 
> I've left them in the van for 3-4 months over the winter and still had plenty of gas when I went to use them. Can't really compare that to summer, because that's when they don't get a chance to sit. :thumbsup:


 
I believe i read somewhere that the canisters do not perform well in below freezing temps, and that they should not be stored in the cold (below 40s) or in the summer they should not be left in a hot truck!

But who reads directions:shutup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone who's tried it doesn't need a piece of paper to tell him they suck below freezing. :laughing:

That's why I seldom even bother trying during the winter. But if you must, it's a pretty well-known trick to keep one bottle inside your coat warming up, while you get a few shots off with the one in the gun. Then switch 'em.

But really. Kind of shooting themselves in the foot to say you can't use them in the cold OR in the hot. :no:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

They also have optional high altitude metering valves, which I'm sure come standard at high altitude locations.:blink:

You used to be able to buy framing nails that included a fuel cell with the box. Haven't seen those in awhile though.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I recently had the same issue with my trak fast gun (a paslode) went to use it with a new gas cart. out of the box of pins and it would only get like 5 shots and wouldn't work, after 3 diff new cart. I was like wtf and took the gun all apart cleaned and checked it, it all looked good and was in good order so I got on the net and searched their site and found a trouble shooting guide!! went to the tool store bought a non expired cartridge and the gun works fine!! too bad I ordered a new one off ebay before I found out that the cartridges expire , oh well now I have a back up!!!


----------



## paulieryan (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hitachi Fuel Cells*

Hitachi Fuel Cells also have an expiry date


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Quick question .

When storing your Gun, is it beneficial to remove a canister that is still quite viable rather than leaving it in?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a 16 ga angled. If anyone wants to buy it, it's yours for $150. It's in good condition.

I don't need it anymore and honestly, it's my second Paslode and my last.


----------

